# Teach me please- Apoxy resin fir small projects.



## manxnorton (21 Feb 2019)

Hi all,
Sorry if this thread is in the wrong place  
Anyways, got thinking about the apple wood candle holders that cracked. :idea: 
What about epoxy resin to fill the cracks.
I would love to do small projects and one is a chopping board using the apple discs.
Ok got no idea the best Epoxy resin to buy in UK, and food safe, cast resin etc etc.
Any help and advice be great (links pics etc good for me!)
As you know I don't just jump in, but like to research b4 spending money for tools etc :lol: 
Hours and hours on YouTube sent me crazy...so many nice projects =D> =D> =D> 
Looking faeward to help, as im keen to get into this form of the hobby.
ATB
Bri


----------



## Droogs (21 Feb 2019)

Hi Bri,
Nice to see you broadening your skills. I do think that you may find epoxies very difficult one handed. Not due to your adaptability etc but just due to the time constraints. It is one area I would recommend assistance. If it's just a small amount not a problem really using the stuff that comes in little tubes. On bigger stuff where you are covering a top or filling a large gap/whole and using the stuff that comes in tins etc help would be of benefit. Even I get help when doing this.

The best overall resing i have found is called "water clear" you buy the tin and have to order the activator seperately

https://www.easycomposites.co.uk/#!/res ... resin.html

This stuff can also be coloured using dyes and even coffee if you want and you can also add powdered bronze etc for metal effects. It all can get very messy but is fun to see the results. all the best


----------



## manxnorton (21 Feb 2019)

Droogs":2e71howl said:


> Hi Bri,
> Nice to see you broadening your skills. I do think that you may find epoxies very difficult one handed. Not due to your adaptability etc but just due to the time constraints. It is one area I would recommend assistance. If it's just a small amount not a problem really using the stuff that comes in little tubes. On bigger stuff where you are covering a top or filling a large gap/whole and using the stuff that comes in tins etc help would be of benefit. Even I get help when doing this.
> 
> The best overall resing i have found is called "water clear" you buy the tin and have to order the activator seperately
> ...


hallow m8,
Thank you so much for the advice and the link, i'll look better when im able to chill. =D> 
Just out of Hossy, so the injections are finally kicking in :lol: :lol: 
Yeah always wanted to try this, only time is when I was custom knife making with the two part epoxy  hyperventilating everytime….as I only had them 5 mins jobbys :lol: :lol: 
All new ball game, taking time for prep and setup is my game.
See If a dry run on every phase I can sort.
Don't worry, as far as lifting and moving heaver weights, I've had to have double plus strength on my good arm.....mind it looks like popeyes arm and the bad one looks puny #-o 
But as you say, I will always ask for help.. =D> 
Loooking fwd to ordering the stuff from you link.
And of course plenty of questions, if you don't mind :lol: 
This will prob happen after Monday, when I get back to the man cave.
One question is when your doing yours Weight or volume :?: 
sorry it may be obvious to some people......but it is Brian :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Once again, im chuffed for the link and help.
ATB
Bri


----------



## Droogs (22 Feb 2019)

I find it easier to do weight rather than volume, mainly less thinking involved and easier to read a digital scale than an etching on the side of a tub or stick. Also don't have to clean the stick after


----------



## lurker (22 Feb 2019)

If it is smallish amounts you want, the epoxy sold by pound land is very good. It is in a double tube so you should be able to squirt the two parts onto a mixing board with one hand (only guessing mind). It's certainly cheap enough to experiment with.
Other thing I suggest is warming the wood up with a hair drier before you apply the glue then hair drier the glue after applying it in place, this makes it very runny but the down side it cures faster.


----------



## manxnorton (23 Feb 2019)

Thank you all,
I’m using my mobile today to reply, so it’ll be an experience lol.
Reading up and researching as much as I can this weekend before I venture into it this next week.
Think it’ll be a ‘board’ of some style with small wood disc :!: 
Not coloured resin..and look at the prep of the mould etc..we’ll b4 opening the bottles...
With me! Treble check everything lol.
Catch you all later.
Happy weekend 
Bri


----------



## thetyreman (23 Feb 2019)

also thinking about your condition, the one I got from poundland has a single plunger thing so it's 2 in one, it distributes both parts of the epoxy in one go, then you can just mix it instead of two seperate tubes.

I like using an old credit card for mixing epoxy, and definitely use a heat gun or hair dryer in the gap before pouring it in, improves curing time, best of luck with it.


----------



## manxnorton (26 Feb 2019)

:evil: :evil: :evil: took me ages to reply and when I submitted lost it...must of took too mush time etc.
Oh well!!!
I was going to say that all could change, as my brain cant fathom out numbers, weights, measurement, volumes etc. like I used do.  
This fine example is this kit (not the link mind sorry) says 1.5kg kit.... :!: :!: :!: 
Righhhhhhttttt! not til I opened it found its tiny. #-o 





At lest got a coulple of mixing pots :lol: 
Ok with the small projects 2:1 ratio (resin-hardener)
I'll need to find a online calculator as my first project WAS going to be 2' x 2' x 1.5"...…
Ok the item i'm going to put in the mould changes it...  
Off I go researching....
Reckon end up cofused as ask loads of questions #-o 
TBC
Thanks for following my journey :lol: 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (26 Feb 2019)

Told you!!!
Havent got a 'Scooby's' 2' x 2' :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Got a smaller board to try.




First calculater o found. :roll: 




hmmmmmmmmmm!!! think my brain is going to suffer!
so.....now coffee and chill :lol: 




TBC
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (27 Feb 2019)

Got a quick and friendly email from
https://www.easycomposites.co.uk/#!/res ... resin.html
Must say for all I didn't buy there resin they help me big time =D> 
I think as i'm rubbish on online shopping and getting the best deal, i'll have to watch out  
I'm not :mrgreen: resin etc is quite expensive, look at the kit I bought!!! well over £30 all in...a couple of small projects n its all gone.
Imagine making a 6' life edge river coffee table..... #-o #-o #-o 
So, of I go from the advice I got...2.5kg resin.
wait for the answer with the hardener, got confused yesterday #-o 
so my brain cut off.....Info overload.




hmmmmmmmmmm. :? 
With already a 1.5kg kit already (think you know where i'm going!!!I
Both 2:1 ratio. =D> 
Think that's better.




Well enough brain fragging!! off to a local wood recycle place, see whats the Bobby Moore. :lol: 
Catch you all later.
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (27 Feb 2019)

getting a decent grain anyways.




A lot to do to finish the mould.
Don't know if the shiny tape helps.
Told silicone sealer is good for sealing the mould.
Thinking 2.5cm depth...not sure, i'll see.




Thanks for bearing with me =D> 
TBC
Bri


----------



## Lazurus (27 Feb 2019)

Spray the frame and sides with silicone, the resin is a pig to remove otherwise. Also when you pour as it is too big for a pressure pot have a small flame gun or heat gun handy to remove the bubbles.
Watch the brown parcel tape, I used it to hold a mould together and the resin touching it did not set?


----------



## manxnorton (28 Feb 2019)

Lazurus":1uhftnwt said:


> Spray the frame and sides with silicone, the resin is a pig to remove otherwise. Also when you pour as it is too big for a pressure pot have a small flame gun or heat gun handy to remove the bubbles.
> Watch the brown parcel tape, I used it to hold a mould together and the resin touching it did not set?



:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :!: :!: 
Thank you so much for the advice mate, apreicate it. =D> 
got a email from the company that parcel tape would be ok :? :? :? 
'Did not set' :?: 
Eving if I heat the mould to room temp or higher...using my temp controlled fridge to keep it right temp :?: 
like this one...but new one, with better holding. :lol: :lol: 




Good for a few slurps at least!




Not as cold like! but you get the idea #-o :lol: :lol: 




Bri
off to get silicone sealer and a blow torch =D>


----------



## manxnorton (28 Feb 2019)

more work..




A few bits n pieces. :lol: 




Bri


----------



## manxnorton (28 Feb 2019)

Tinkering whilst make a cuppa.. :wink: 
20mm thick..




Views be great =D> and luminous dye wall art for my sis's art studio...maybe :lol: :lol: 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (28 Feb 2019)

Eluded to mention...
Im not good at fancy setups, so thought countersunk screws be all right.




Bri


----------



## manxnorton (1 Mar 2019)

nearly finished sealing the mould properly.




level as I can.




What better way to carry on working in the workshop, specially dust #-o 
A customized curing temp controlled chamber!! also ventilation :wink: 
At the same time Carbing up lagers for a customer at 20C. :wink: 




Here we go, resin just arrived.
So tomorrow morning is D-Day.




Any thought before then I'll appreciate them.
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (1 Mar 2019)

Ready for tomorrow morn.
:lol:    




Bri


----------



## manxnorton (2 Mar 2019)

Hi all,
bad day to start the project :evil: 
postponed as a visit to the hospital checkup for least mon-Tuesday.
Better to be safe than sorry.
TBC
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (4 Mar 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIaRYL5cVX8&t=22s

hope it works lol.
Bri #-o


----------



## sammy.se (4 Mar 2019)

I'm following this with interest because I want to do an epoxy project at some point.

Just a tip for the future, if you want to work out volume of the wooden pieces, you can take one and dunk it into a measuring jug half full. The water level will rise, and that will give you the volume of the piece you have dunked... then multiply by however many pieces you will use in total. 

Of course, this doesn't work well with pieces you can't dry off afterwards.


----------



## fezman (4 Mar 2019)

+1 from me Bri - looking forward to part 2 on youtube. 

Also got some ideas for my own resin projects in a while.


----------



## manxnorton (5 Mar 2019)

Wow!
thank you for the great responses, i'm humbled =D> 
As you can imagine my brain (whats left of it lol~) is full on #-o 
TBH there so much possibility's for projects.
Thank you for viewing my 'ettempts' on YouTube', i'm learning as I go along.
Not bad for a bloke in a shed who's classed as 'Learning difficulty's!' :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Proving the concept, and making it better.
All the time bloody enjoying myself  
Let you into a secret! unfortunately I took the item out of the mould quicker than I should of done.   
So the clamps have left indents..
OMG! 





I learnt Sanding down the grits from my mentor years ago...so its not manger cock up #-o 
but...…….i'll look at it close, and TBH I prefer the satin look.
Got it out.. (hammer) 




God i'm dumb!  :roll: 




Got a log way to go..
Trim it, round over, and sort the bottom (thinking backing of some kind :wink: )
But here it is going down the grits, not mirror but better than I thought.
still in the chamber till tomorrow!




TBC
Bri


----------



## paulrockliffe (5 Mar 2019)

I enjoy your threads Bri and clicked into this one because I want to add epoxy to my repertoire at some point. It might be worth a trip to Hexham or South Shields for you, there's what looks like a great company for advice, supplies and trianing very close by.

https://www.ecfibreglasssupplies.co.uk


----------



## manxnorton (5 Mar 2019)

paulrockliffe":25p7fnta said:


> I enjoy your threads Bri and clicked into this one because I want to add epoxy to my repertoire at some point. It might be worth a trip to Hexham or South Shields for you, there's what looks like a great company for advice, supplies and trianing very close by.
> 
> https://www.ecfibreglasssupplies.co.uk



Hello Paul,
Really chuffed you replied m8 =D> 
I'm only 9.5 miles away from that company.
So thinking to pop over and see whats the crack is.
Mind i'm a tight buttocks there toll road both ways...hahaha! £1.70 each way. #-o 
I'm starting a new thread soon, called Epoxy art resin...my attempt at art!
Basically, I have wood left over, (plywood and pine).
So m8, hope to catch your on that thread.
Thanks for enjoying my threads, its hard for me....being a thick as a whale omelette  but I hope humour shines through. :lol: 
ATB =D> 
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (6 Mar 2019)

hi all,
finished at last lol.
Part one.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIaRYL5cVX8&t=24s

Part two.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UL2l5Vx ... e=youtu.be

Enjoy.
Bri


----------



## manxnorton (8 Mar 2019)

paulrockliffe":smehm5hh said:


> I enjoy your threads Bri and clicked into this one because I want to add epoxy to my repertoire at some point. It might be worth a trip to Hexham or South Shields for you, there's what looks like a great company for advice, supplies and trianing very close by.
> 
> https://www.ecfibreglasssupplies.co.uk


Got this from them:
HI Brian, it s a bit of a tricky one this as most of our supplies are for repairs and industrial applications. Although we have a small arts and craft section we do not tend to do a lot of art projects our selves to be able to advise confidently, as most art applications derive from experimental use of products outside of their intended purposes. If you are doing for example pigmented epoxy art you could try the Axson epolam as one of our more economically priced epoxies although you may need to follow up with a UV stable coating afterwards as epoxies tend to yellow after a matter of months. We do not have a casting epoxy apart from the totally clear supacast table top epoxy but this can take from 3 days upto 1 week to cure and has not been trialled in moulds.

The Axson epolam comes out £22.50 +vat for a 1.3kg kit.....
So might buy and try....
Bri


----------



## Bm101 (8 Mar 2019)

manxnorton":8bj2sjbm said:


> Thanks for enjoying my threads, its hard for me....being a thick as a whale omelette
> but I hope humour shines through. :lol:
> Bri



Two points.
1# Don't put yourself down. There's enough b*stards in the world who will do that for you for free. Sod that.
2# Always.
Watching with interest as always. Looks good mate. Not perfect but a good result! Keep trying, I'm learning here.
Chris


----------



## manxnorton (9 Mar 2019)

Bm101":1oylm0bw said:


> manxnorton":1oylm0bw said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for enjoying my threads, its hard for me....being a thick as a whale omelette
> ...



Morning pal,
=D> 
1# Well...taking the P out of myself, and others isn't a good character trait!  
But years in the Army with our 'Humour' defo made thing funny...if you can understand :lol: 
I just remember the old pals from the Regt. visiting me in the hospitals, first thing....not "Hi Brian, how are you fairing?" :roll: 
Straight away. Onslaught of micky taking (as we do!)
"what size running trainers are you?"
"Why?"
"well pal you not need them now #-o "
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
mind I had one of them running machines (for the winter!) more dust on it than anything else :lol: 
2# I try and make my threads as much fun and laughter as I can...AND ALSO serous at the same time.
Think over the last few years yous have found out for of my life, and what type of bloke I am. =D> 
Putting my illness/disability aside, I try to show 'Worts and all!' we can all not show mistakes and a moment of dumbness! learning difficulty's & Aphasia..even typing this is hard as I had to re-learn reading, writing etc. but its the best therapy tbh :wink: 
All said and done I'm just a bloke in a woodshop enjoying myself, i'm not a 'Keyboard warrior' but same time I can hold my own :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Think there's a joke in that #-o 
"Taxi! , I'll get my coat!"
Got an idea for the second chopping board, so once I have another cupper then shows what I was thinking.
Obviously question will arise from me  
Anyway! nuff of my woffle…
I'll head over to the woodglue thingy thread and carry on with my findings.
Thanks again Chris, really appreciate being in my corner =D> 
Out of here!
Bri 
BTW!
This pic was in Afghan...somebody shouts over "pose for the camera!" #-o #-o #-o #-o 




:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bm101 (9 Mar 2019)

=D>


----------

